# governor linkage



## anell4610 (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a Briggs 5 hp engine and I need help (a diagram) on how the governor should be connected with the governor spring. Model 130202, type 0135-01, code 7110297. This is an older Briggs engine with a hrizontal shaft. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

do you mean inside the engine or, on the out side???


----------



## anell4610 (Jan 16, 2006)

bsman said:


> do you mean inside the engine or, on the out side???


 On the outside.


----------



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

see if this image helps. it is the bes one i can find
http://wssemw.arinet.com/Empartweb52/scripts/EmpartISAPI52.dll?MF&app=WSS52&session=24f7690a-086c-4715-8475-fe66f25ae298&cat=27&assem=96611&ImgMap=Yes&mode=3&ilSC=28&ilRO=0&ilIV=0&ilBR=0&ilSH=0&ilEG=0&ilGM=0


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

Depending on the year (first 2 digits on code #) ...........ok.."71" , The governor lever connected to the block has 3 small holes. connect spring to center hole and then connect the other spring end to the slide hook located on the inside of the governor control panel below the gas tank.


----------

